# Am I too big for my horse?



## km2954 (Nov 2, 2011)

Everyone says how 'little' she is... Just wondering about your opinions...
btw I'm 5'6" about 115lbs and she's... 14.1? 14.2? (Sorry, I haven't officially measured)


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks just fine. I'm 5'8 and rode a pony smaller than yours and it was just fine.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Nope. You look good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

You're both small, and really... I think you guys look to compliment each other well! I'd say you are probably her perfect sized rider.

She's incredibly adorable by the way.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I think you fit like a glove. You look very good together.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd say you fit each other quite well,actually..Gorgeous little mare,by the way!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Great length of leg with this horse. I think you look very nice on her, and while she does seem "little" to me it is the little of slightness, not of too smallness.

Is she young yet then? Age may well put on a little more substance to her.

But I think you and she complement each other nicely.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Guess I'm in trouble. I'm 175 lbs, and I rode our 13 hand mustang this afternoon. Oddly enough, he didn't seem to mind...so please, nobody tell him!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, please! You look perfect on her...and she is just gorgeous!!! 
I believe people have just bred bigger and bigger horses....to the point that a "normal" sized horse looks small to them. And some just "look" smaller than they are...but not your horse. My pony is 13.3 yet somehow "appears" a great deal shorter than my 14 h buckskin! Anyway, I just view far taller horses as too big! Ha!


----------



## km2954 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input and compliments! Palomine, she is 5 years old so I guess there is the potential for a little more height. 
Thanks again


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You look good together. She is a petite girl, while you're not short, you are petite structured like her. Good match I think.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I also think you two look really good together. She's gorgeous, btw!


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

You guys look super cute together! My mare is 14.1h and I am 5'5. Have to love the ponies!  My riding instructor has a 13.1h pony that she even lets me ride.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

No..........


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I think you're a good size on her


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome!
You two look GREAT! She's small but so are you, Almost any horse can carry 115!
As long as your toes aren't dragging the ground or knocking her knees you are fine.
I'm 145 and 5'3 on a 14.2 900lb. Quargan riding western, and we can go all day.

When they say how little she is tell em she's easier to mount. Enjoy!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Weight wise, absolutely not. She could carry a heavier rider. She also has plenty or barrel to take up your leg; your lower leg is in a good secure position on her barrel and you could even ride a hole or two shorter if you wanted to. 

The only potential size mismatch I see is that your horse is very short coupled, and you are very long waisted, and carry a lot of your height from you hip to your head. 

If you were jumping her, you would have to be very careful not to jump ahead or lean too much on her neck, as you could really unbalance her. If you were just learning to jump, I might want you on something with different comformation until you were secure in your position over fences. 

But unless you're planning on showing in equitation over fences, I think you're fine.


----------



## km2954 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Maura! I'll definitely be careful when we start jumping


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Don't tell my 14.2 mare you're too big! I'm 5'6" too, but wegh 155 lbs.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You look just fine on her & she is a cutie!


----------

